# Hog hunting with dogs and deer?



## 2degrees (Jun 5, 2017)

We have some guys catching hogs with dogs... how does this effect the hunting latter on?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2017)

It will be the same. Maybe better if the pigs are gone.


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2017)

I was gonna say it want bother anything , but like Kmack said it will probably be better if they catch enough hogs , we do it on a lease I'm on , even during deer season, but u are always gonna have some deer hunters that think the dogs are gonna run all the deer off and they are never gonna come back , lol


----------



## Hogdog111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Y'all let me know if you need some hogs taken off your property. I hunt with intellengent dogs. They stay on the track of the hogs. Will no bother or chace other animals.
I so it for fun so it's free!


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I hog hunt with dogs and in my opinion if you have good hog dogs in there they will not bother deer BUT the human pressure is what hurts the deer more than the dogs. If my place had hogs I wouldn't hunt it during deer season but that's just me


----------

